# Oops



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Tayshaun Prince sprains ankle in FIBA*

Actually, there's no one in the international forum, so I'll leave it here, and we can talk about the implications for the Pistons. Generally, if a player has to be carried off of the floor with a sprained ankle, he'll be out 2-4 weeks. So, that could interfere with the Pistons training camp, but it probably won't. He landed on Tiago Splitter's foot and partially rolled it.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I have a feeling they are being cautious. If it were an NBA game he would probably have played against Mexico.

Interesting fact: tonights game against Mexico is the first game he has ever missed due to injury at any level. That includes 4 years of high school, 4 years of college, and 5 NBA seasons plus 97 playoff games.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

daaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why was the title of this changed?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Bruce Bowen is already teaching the future spur


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

MLKG said:


> I have a feeling they are being cautious. If it were an NBA game he would probably have played against Mexico.
> 
> Interesting fact: tonights game against Mexico is the first game he has ever missed due to injury at any level. That includes 4 years of high school, 4 years of college, and 5 NBA seasons plus 97 playoff games.


For real?


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

giordun said:


> For real?


Yeah. I think he had the most number of consecutive games in the league.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Brandname said:


> Why was the title of this changed?


I tried to delete it when I noticed the sticky on the front page that said all FIBA news should go in the international forum, but in hindsight it would've been better to just leave it.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

someone check kobe's ankles. i want to make sure theyre alright after that move romel beck put on him last night with the 4 point play


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

iDIOT^


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> edit


homer


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> I tried to delete it when I noticed the sticky on the front page that said all FIBA news should go in the international forum, but in hindsight it would've been better to just leave it.


Ahh, ok. I thought a moderator had changed it, and I had no idea why they'd change it to that specific title.


----------

